# gehl 2600 hydrostats



## stevestud99 (May 4, 2007)

hello new to this i have a gehl 2600 that ive been working on my skidloader is a bit older pbob 70s model or 80s model it started acting up on me when i was using it one day the wheel was locking up on me all of a sudden when i was going foward what a sudden jerk then i would back up a bit then it would release then going forward again it locked up again so i decided to tear into it i took the left side drive motor out what a job so greasy and messy didnt know what i was getting into with this so many things i wasnt familar with so i just kept tearing into it after having to grind one of the nuts off on another piece that was holding it in there i finally was able to lift the drive out i had to use my tractor loader i just couldnt lift it out of there was awfully heavy got it out took the hydrostat motor out and on the inside of the caseing i seen a bunch of metal filing and metal pieces that looked like watch band rollers in there dont know what these are yet maybe some type of bearing anyway theres one of the gears inside that is really loose compared to all the other gears so i think ill take it somewhere to see if they can take it all apart and put a new gear in there for me thats all i have for now i welcome any comments from anyone else out there if interested thanks steve m from iowa


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Steve! 

Sounds like you have the job pretty much under control. I guess the question in my mind would be what caused the needle bearings to come apart from the gear? That is what those watch band rollers things are. 

Be extra careful to remove ALL of them and get the casing cleaned out good. You don't want any of those pieces of debry to cause any further damage.


----------



## stevestud99 (May 4, 2007)

thanks chief i will have to make sure i get them all out of there dont know what caused the problem thanks for response.


----------

